# Someone mentioned frameless :)



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys.. this is a video I made a while back .. all the talk about frameless shooting has made me want to share it .. frameless is 1 of my favorite ways to shoot .. but there is nothing like having a frame in your hand and pocket as well  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s just awesome right there!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent shooting and that quarter shot was amazing. Frameless comes with a great feeling of freedom


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I draw the line at PFS...I can shoot frameless about 90% of the time...but 1 out of 10 fork hits is still way too many.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That was definitely cool like a old gunslinger.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

First we saw the shamelessness of framelessness. Followed closely by the grandstanding of handbanding.

Now we've been exposed to the blatant uncorking of finger forking.

Thanks Joey. I can't unsee this...

:stickpoke:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> That's just awesome right there!


Thanks my friend !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Excellent shooting and that quarter shot was amazing. Frameless comes with a great feeling of freedom


Thanks man!! I have to agree .. it really is a fun way to shoot

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> I draw the line at PFS...I can shoot frameless about 90% of the time...but 1 out of 10 fork hits is still way too many.


Lol I hear you man .. 1 fork hit is too
Too many!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> That was definitely cool like a old gunslinger.


Thanks buddy!!! .. glad you liked it  gun slinger baby!!  lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I had bin talking to J5 about frameless shooting 4 months ago but never had the jam to try it .I figured bb s be a good place to start a hand hit could be no worse than smashing your finger with a hammer and I had a few them in past years .well busted my first rig and no fork hit yet and hitting the target sometimes not knocking coins out of the air but thing r shaping up ????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> I had bin talking to J5 about frameless shooting 4 months ago but never had the jam to try it .I figured bb s be a good place to start a hand hit could be no worse than smashing your finger with a hammer and I had a few them in past years .well busted my first rig and no fork hit yet and hitting the target sometimes not knocking coins out of the air but thing r shaping up


Nice man!!! Your kicking butt frameless .. that can told me lol ... now time to move up to 8mm ammo!! Show it who's boss PB!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > I had bin talking to J5 about frameless shooting 4 months ago but never had the jam to try it .I figured bb s be a good place to start a hand hit could be no worse than smashing your finger with a hammer and I had a few them in past years .well busted my first rig and no fork hit yet and hitting the target sometimes not knocking coins out of the air but thing r shaping up
> ...


i am on it J5 just got make a new rig some 1842 should be ok ?


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I respect anyone who can shoot frameless, but you make it look so easy!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


Hey man! Yep 1842 makes a great frameless set!! Moves 8mm like nobodies business Haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

gunslingster said:


> I respect anyone who can shoot frameless, but you make it look so easy!


 thanks bro ! .. I appreciate that .. it's so much fun and addicting :]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Way ahead ya lol just getting some last shots for the day I went to 1745 works well


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I use 1745 for 3/8 steel .. but I dont prefer it .. I'd rather lengthen my draw and use 1842

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I notice that you use your ring finger rather than your thumb. Never having tried frameless, I can't picture how the other side of your hand looks. Some day when you have some time, show me how you string the bands over your hand. I might try it with office bands and pinto beans, but only 'cause I like pain.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SJAaz said:


> I notice that you use your ring finger rather than your thumb. Never having tried frameless, I can't picture how the other side of your hand looks. Some day when you have some time, show me how you string the bands over your hand. I might try it with office bands and pinto beans, but only 'cause I like pain.


Hahah love the last sentence!  ... sure buddy I will do that.. I did a little video a while back .. I will leave the link here  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

